# كيف تعرف ان جهازك مخترق بدون برامج؟



## alsaneyousef (14 أبريل 2008)

هذه الطريقه لمعرفه هل ان جهازك مخترق بدون برامج وبدون انترنت وبدون اي شيء خارج الجهاز وهي فعاله ودقيقه وصحيحه 100%

ويندوز 98 + ME


من قائمة ابدا او start

افتح تشغيل او Run
ثم
اكتب التالي : system.ini

ستظهر لك صفحة أذهب للسطر الخامس فيها
اذا كان السطر هكذا .
user.exe=user.exe 
فاعلم أن جهازك ما فيه الا العافية ولم يتم أختراقه

أم إن كان السطر هكذا
user.exe=user.exe *** *** *** 
فاعلم أن جهازك قد تم أختراقه بظهور النجوم التي في الأعلى
واسرع باتخاذ التدابير اللازمة وشيل ملفاتك الخاصة 
قبل مايخربون ويلعبون بملفاتك


**************************************** **************************************** ***************************

ويندوز 2000 + XP

من قائمة ابدا او start

افتح تشغيل او Run
ثم
اكتب التالي : system.ini

اما الاكس بي اذا ظهر لك كذا
هذا الرساله معناها جهازك سليم ولم يتم اختراقه 
; for 16-bit app support
[drivers]
wave=mmdrv.dll
timer=timer.drv
[mci]
[driver32]
[386enh]
woafont=dosapp.FON
EGA80WOA.FON=EGA80850.FON
EGA40WOA.FON=EGA40850.FON
CGA80WOA.FON=CGA80850.FON
CGA40WOA.FON=CGA40850.FON


لكن اذا ظهر لك مثل كذا
for 16-bit app support
[drivers]
wave=mmdrv.dll
timer=timer.drv*** *** ***

[mci]
[driver32]
[386enh]
woafont=dosapp.FON
EGA80WOA.FON=EGA80850.FON
EGA40WOA.FON=EGA40850.FON
CGA80WOA.FON=CGA80850.FON
CGA40WOA.FON=CGA40850.FON

فمعناه ان جهازك مخترق 
لا حظ النجوم 
اذا لم ترها فجهازك عال العال ..

منقووول للفائده​


----------



## rasha2 (15 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع طمنتانا الحمد لله على جهازي


----------



## 1977219 (16 أبريل 2008)

مشكور جدا على هذه المعلومة وارجو ان لايكون العكس صحيح ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## AHMED AL-HARBI (22 أبريل 2008)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## مني1 (22 أبريل 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااا كتير


----------



## فادي حداد (22 أبريل 2008)

مشكور وما قصرت ان شاء الله


----------



## منتدى جميل (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*كيف تعرف ان جهازك مخترق*

:60: السلام عليكم 
كل عام وانتم بخير والله يعطيكم العافية 
بخصوص الموضوع اعلاه فقد ظهر عندي هذه الكلمة في اول كل سطر msconfig;
من المفكرة بجميع محتواها او بجميع الاسطر 
فما معناه 
هل هناك اختراق او ملفات تجسس علما بأني عملت طريقة لكشف من يتجسس على الجهاز والنت مفتوح وجميع النوافذ مغلقة وهي كتبت الامر في الدوس net user ثم انتر
فظهر عندي اسمي طبعا المستخدم 
وثانيا 
Help Assistant
support_388945a0
فما معناه رجاء لو تفضلتم مشكورين بالاجابة 
علما بأني قد قمت فورا بحذفه وفصله عن الجهاز 
كما يلي

نكتب امر 
net
ثم مسافه
user
ثم مسافه
support_388945a0
ثم مسافه
/
delete
و انتر
اكون لكم من الشاكرين ومساءكم إشطة :1:


----------



## my heart will go o (8 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور جدا على هذه المعلومة


----------

